# New Cumberland, Pike Island or Hannibal Pools



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have Thursday and Friday off this week as I have to burn my vacation before the end of the year or lose it and I really don't want to waste it sitting around the house.
Been awful quiet on the OR forum the last month and that either means nobody is catching or everyone is and doesn't want anyone to know about it.
Thinking about grabbing my tent and poles and heading down for a few days of camping and hitting the river trib mouths.
Any sauger/walleye reports good or bad in the above three pools from Wheeling upriver to the PA line?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't say that I've been down there but... Here's some relevant info http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/ohi
Looks like the water level is on the lowish side but rain is in the forecast. That should help the tributary outlook. Time of year is right, let us know how you do.


----------

